
Bees May Understand Zero, a Concept That Took Humans Millennia to Grasp - noiv
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/bees-may-understand-zero-concept-took-humans-millennia-grasp-180969282/?no-ist
======
noiv
Link to publication:
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/360/6393/1124](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/360/6393/1124)

